# Can anyone identify this painting?



## Patrick Neil (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone recognizes this work or could tell me if this piece resembles the work of any artist that's known. The inside of the frame measures about 34" across by 44" tall. I'm hoping it's at least an original piece, but for all I know it could be some mass produced thing. The back of it is made of a similar material to the cardboard stuff on the back of poster board, but rougher. At first I thought it was just the backing that holds the piece in the frame, but if that's the case then the backing and the front of it have fused together. Any help or information would be great. The initials "HT" are written on the frame.


----------

